# 8-RC2 USB HDD and gjournal wiped partitions on reboot.



## monty_hall (Nov 4, 2009)

Gjournaled USB drive partitions wiped upon reboot.  After repartitioning, again the partitions erased on reboot.  For now, repartitioned to reclaim data and disabled gjournal.  Anybody have the same problem and how to resolve?


----------

